# HalloWeekends at Cedar Point



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The scares start this weekend in Sandusky, Ohio:

https://www.cedarpoint.com/halloweekends

Our good friends at Midnight Syndicate are back with a live show, too:

https://www.cedarpoint.com/halloweekends/haunt/attractions/midnight-syndicate-live


----------



## Violetlvr (Dec 8, 2017)

I heard it was great this year


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It was, indeed! The park does the spooky season justice with their decorations and shows. My only complaint was that there was too much fog used in the Frontier Town and trail areas after dark, making it a bit hard to see the night we were there.


----------

